# Multiple entry visitor visa?



## meesha121 (Apr 10, 2012)

I apologise for asking this question again as I know it was discussed recently because I remember reading it briefly but I can't find the post now that I need to know about this...

Firstly very happy to get my partners visitor visa granted today whilst we are awaiting the outcome of his partner visa application. The grant notice states;

Visa Grant Date: 16 October 2013
Stay For/Until: 3 Month(s)
Entries: Multiple
Last Date to Arrive: 16 October 2014

Does this mean that he can enter Australia as many times as he likes until 16 Oct 2014, as long as he doesn't stay more than 3mths on each visit? 
Is it really unlimited entries...like he could come for 1 week every month if he wanted to?


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

meesha121 said:


> I apologise for asking this question again as I know it was discussed recently because I remember reading it briefly but I can't find the post now that I need to know about this...
> 
> Firstly very happy to get my partners visitor visa granted today whilst we are awaiting the outcome of his partner visa application. The grant notice states;
> 
> ...


Hi meesha121,my wife got her multiple entry visa for one year and she came to Victoria twice and every time she came to Victoria she never stayed longer than 10 days and if I'm not mistaken she's been told that she can not stay any longer than three months per visit but also its a good idea if you give the immigration a call just to get the confirmation from them...Hope that helps...Cheeeers....

Regards,

banyuwangi


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

meesha121 said:


> The grant notice states;
> 
> Visa Grant Date: 16 October 2013
> Stay For/Until: 3 Month(s)
> ...


Yes, it is unlimited,in principle. They are looking for some "balance" between visits, but interpretation of what is balance and what is a "genuine visit" seems to vary wildly. Be prepared to be questioned on re-entry. I have had clients do overnight trips to NZ or PNG after 3 months with no problems, while others got the 3rd degree.


----------



## ilalang (Sep 5, 2013)

@meesha121

If it is subclass 676 (tourist visa), it is the multiple entry visa and the condition are :
8101	Not allowed to work
8201	Max 3 months for stay /study
8503	No further stay
Means your partner allowed to enter Australia many times with max 3 month stay every visit.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Meesha -

It's also helpful to note that the 3-month stay will allow you to remain for the full length of that stay, even if it goes past the "Last date to arrive" date of the visa. So if you entered Australia 1 month before the expiration date of the visitor visa, you could still stay for the 3 month maximum period of the stay.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## meesha121 (Apr 10, 2012)

thank you so much for all your replies - we didn't say anything about multiple entries on our application so this is an unexpected surprise - this will definitely make the wait for his partner visa a little easier

just one more thing that I have just thought of - what if my partner is requested to attend an interview for his partner visa application whilst he is in Australia on his tourist visa? Would he be required to return to Indonesia or could he complete this over the phone whilst in Australia?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

That would be up to the CO conducting the interview, meesha.


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

meesha121 said:


> thank you so much for all your replies - we didn't say anything about multiple entries on our application so this is an unexpected surprise - this will definitely make the wait for his partner visa a little easier
> 
> just one more thing that I have just thought of - what if my partner is requested to attend an interview for his partner visa application whilst he is in Australia on his tourist visa? Would he be required to return to Indonesia or could he complete this over the phone whilst in Australia?


Hi meesha121,we were also surprise that my wife got her visa granted for one year because initially we only applied for tourist visa but instead my wife got a multiple entry visa for one year and we were very happy about it...Cheeers...


----------



## rsgurlygirl (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi. Im not sure if you already got your answer onthese 676 tourist. I currently have a 676 tourist. And yes you can go visit up to 3 months at a time within the year. But you have to leave when the 3 months is up. Just go offshore at least. I went onmy 1st one already. Came back to US to apply for pmv visa. And i will be going on my 2nd entry on my 676 tourist on feb 25,2014 for 3 months. Hopefully my pmv will be granted. But i still have to get offshore may 25. Since thats my 3 month line. Go to bali then either get an extension on my 676 or re apply for a new 600 TV since then my 676 will be expiring the following month when i go off shore. Cheers


----------

